# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Российский финал Imagine Cup 2011

## Ilya Shabanov

Приглашаем вас посетить в качестве зрителей и болельщиков российский  финал Imagine Cup. 12 лучших студенческих команд со всей Россий будут  сражаться за право представить нашу страну на международном финале в  Нью-Йорке.

*Imagine Cup* - это крупнейшее в мире  международное технологическое соревнование для студентов.  Девиз  конкурса: “Представьте себе мир, где технологии помогают в решении  важнейших современных мировых проблем”

Выступают команды из следующих вузов:

· Программные проекты: МФТИ, МАИ, УГТУ (Ухта), СГТУ (Саратов), ЮУрГУ, ВолгГТУ, ТПУ, ННГУ

· Встраиваемые системы: МФТИ, СГТУ (2 команды), ВолгГТУ


В программе мероприятия:

- открытие;

- выступления команд;

- развлекательные конкурсы и розыгрыши призов для зрителей;

- демо-зоны Кinect; Windows Phone; World Wide Telescope

- выставочный стенд отдела кадров Microsoft (студенческие вакансии);

- Red Bull вечеринка и др.


Всем пришедшим студентам будут подарены ваучеры на сертификацию Microsoft или памятные сувениры.

Партнеры: НИУ-ВШЭ, Фонд «Сколково»

Генеральный спонсор: Российская венчурная компания

Спонсоры призов: Quarta Technologies, Acer, Intel

Предварительная регистрация обязательна: www.imaginecup.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

